# Purpose of the OFFII Medical Exam



## phillyangevin

I've read a whole lot about the OFFII medical exam but I'm still confused as to the purpose - is it to be sure you are healthy enough to live in France? For isntance, can you be sent back to your native country for health issues? So far from all of my reading I haven't heard that anyone "failed" the exam.

I ask because here in Marseille, they don't do the chest X-Ray at the office, you have to go ahead of time to one of their partner health facilities, have it done and bring the slides and interpretation with you. I had a couple abnormalities on mine. I'm not exactly not how serious they are but from googling it seems they just may be normal variations or a sign of something more sinister that may need further investigation. One had to do with possible emphysema; I'm a non-smoker never had any trouble breathing and in excellent health. i did have COVID in May so perhps it's residual from that. The other isn't surprising; it's an indication of possible pulmenary hypertension and I know I have a congenital defect with a narrowing of an artery that goes from my heart to my lungs so I suspect it has to do with that. I'm 62, extremely physically active (I live alone and don't drive so I do a ton of walking and hauling groceries daily) and never had any problems.

I'm actually more worried about passing my exam than the X-Ray itself!

If anyone has any experiences to share or actually knows what the specific purpose of the exam is I'd love to hear.

Regina


----------



## Bevdeforges

Traditionally the immigration medical exam seems to have been to identify incoming immigrants with TB - though I don't believe that was a disqualifying condition even back then. But emphysema certainly wouldn't be disqualifying given the number of native born French folks who used to smoke, or still do. They do collect a medical history which may be simply statistical - though I've heard of people being offered prescriptions for any immunizations they may be missing at the OFII exam.

Honestly, I wouldn't worry about the exam at all. It's more information gathering than any sort of screening. Depending on what kind of visa/carte de séjour you will be on, you may or may not have to wait for 3 months before you can enroll in the national health care system so I suspect the exam is either to give the CPAM some idea what may be in store for them or to inform some national data base about the health of incoming immigrants. However, like you, I have not heard of anyone being "rejected" for the results of their OFII medical exam.


----------



## BackinFrance

They won't send you back but may suggest that you get a follow up with a medical practitioner.

IIRC the original purpose of the medical examination was to pick up TB and ensure it was appropriately treated to avoid it escaping into the community.


----------



## BackinFrance

My post crossed with Bev's, but clearly we are of the same view.


----------



## phillyangevin

Whew..,thanks. I'm feeling better now about my appointment - it's two weeks from today.
Really appreciate you guys.


----------



## bhamham

I had my OFII medical exam last Dec in Rennes and had to go to a separate location for the chest x-ray. It's no big deal.

Most every country does a medical exam of newly arrived immigrants.


----------



## jweihl

Experiences do vary quite a lot. My wife and I had our OFII medical and x-ray visits (two offices near to each other a half hour apart) in Montpellier. Our medical exam was more thorough than some others. We were given a mental health questionnaire in English (to which we answered NO for each question ... clearly YES was for if you had/have a problem). We first saw a nurse (first time for that in France for me) who weighed and measured our heights, then did a quick vision test. She showed us in to consult with the doctor (a very nice and extremely young woman) who looked at the results, looked at our chest images, asked if we had a médicin traitant yet (no) and encouraged us to get one. We chatted a while about our general health status, immunizations, etc. She pronounced everything "fine" asked if we had any questions. Then she wrote a few observations down on the official form that she stamped, and gave us copies to give to our médicin traitant when we got one. She did give me a brochure or two about helping to drop a few pounds, wished us well and that was that. 

Our friends had their appointment in the same place a week or two later and got a much abbreviated doctor consult. "Your x-rays are fine. Are you in good health?" (yes) "Any questions?" (no) STAMP, STAMP. "Goodbye".


----------



## phillyangevin

Good to know!
I guess I'll see what's in store for me when i get there. Thanks for sharing.


----------

